# question about coaxial cable input



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this sounds dumb, please bear with me.

What cable goes into the coax in the back of a avr?

I have the 222k dish receiver with rg6 running out of that receiver to a second tv [ tv2] via a stereo vcr, composite out- because the coax in on the back of tv is faulty. [ crt]

Will be replacing tv with a flat screen, was thinking about a refurb from here-http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/DENAVR1612/DENON-AVR-1612-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html#!specifications

does the coax on the back of a avr work the same way as the vcr? If it does, can it upconvert? The tv2 tuner is actually SD, but it's not too bad, but that's on a crt.

If the coax is for something else, what would that be?

Id like to think this would take care of video and audio issue.

Nope, I'm not high, just wondering:lol:


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

The coaxial input is doe digital audio. Both optical and coaxial digital outputs are available on many components. They are not used if you are using hdmi as the connection methoid for your equipment.

If you hook up a component via component or composite for video, coaxial or optical is a better method connection for audio than stanadard analog red/white in terms of audio.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks yoda


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

There are a couple different coaxial connections on the back of most modern av receivers...in this case, the RG coax connection is strictly for an antenna for FM reception, it has absolutely nothing to do with television or a tv tuner. The other coaxial connections are for digital audio connections only.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> There are a couple different coaxial connections on the back of most modern av receivers...in this case, the RG coax connection is strictly for an antenna for FM reception, it has absolutely nothing to do with television or a tv tuner. The other coaxial connections are for digital audio connections only.


What could I use to convert the sat signal from the coax to either component or hdmi interface [ I know it won't be 1080] ? So no avr [ I like denon] has a coax input for video then, correct? [ that would have probably solved the problem] The coax in on the tv is only for OTA, right? [ I have an old denon and a newer panny plasma in my LR, but I sure wouldn't want to experiment on either, as They are both working ok] I have an older JVC stereo I could use for audio for this second set up, [ no video tho] maybe some type of converter?

Yeah, I know a second receiver would solve this, but I don't want the extra monthly fee, or possibly locking me into another 2 year commitment


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

any tv that has a working coax input should work fine.....so since you are replacing the tv, you dont need anything else. There is absolutely no reason to convert the signal to component or HDMI just to connect it to the new tv, it wont improve the PQ, in fact could make it worse.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> any tv that has a working coax input should work fine.....so since you are replacing the tv, you dont need anything else. There is absolutely no reason to convert the signal to component or HDMI just to connect it to the new tv, it wont improve the PQ, in fact could make it worse.


OK, I just looked at the back of my plasma in the LR. The only coax input is labeled Antenna cable in. So I figured it was just that- a connection for the antenna.

Correction, looking at the manual for the tv, that coax connection is either/or, so I get what your saying.

Will have to find a optical audio to rca connection to get better sound tho if I use my stereo receiver.

thanks

I take it signal conversion degrades the video?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> OK, I just looked at the back of my plasma in the LR. The only coax input is labeled Antenna cable in. So I figured it was just that- a connection for the antenna.
> 
> Correction, looking at the manual for the tv, that coax connection is either/or, so I get what your saying.
> 
> ...


Correct, almost always...and the same with sound, its gonna be poor no matter what you convert it to. It sounds like you really want HD quality sound and picture at this other location, but you just cant get it with that tv 2 connection from your 222. At best it will be slightly grainy SD with poor stereo sound, and it might not even be stereo. I hate to say it but I foresee you adding a real receiver at that location at some point in the future. You can send manure down gold-plated pipes, its still manure. :lol:

On second thought, doesnt DISH make one model that offers HD at the tv 2 location? Maybe the 922? Not being a dish subscriber I'm not really up on their offerings.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Correct, almost always...and the same with sound, its gonna be poor no matter what you convert it to. It sounds like you really want HD quality sound and picture at this other location, but you just cant get it with that tv 2 connection from your 222. At best it will be slightly grainy SD with poor stereo sound, and it might not even be stereo. I hate to say it but I foresee you adding a real receiver at that location at some point in the future. You can send manure down gold-plated pipes, its still manure. :lol:
> 
> On second thought, doesnt DISH make one model that offers HD at the tv 2 location? Maybe the 922? Not being a dish subscriber I'm not really up on their offerings.


I don't think so, but I could be wrong. I will look into that though.

Yes I could be trying to pack 10lbs of "manure" into a five lb. bag here:eek2:

I just don't want to get into another 2 year commitment.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

satcrazy said:


> I don't think so, but I could be wrong. I will look into that though.
> 
> Yes I could be trying to pack 10lbs of "manure" into a five lb. bag here:eek2:
> 
> I just don't want to get into another 2 year commitment.


Well, it doesn't seem a dual hd receiver is out there.

On the other hand, if I purchase my own receiver, no commitment.

Now, if signal conversion degrades quality, how does upscaling/upconversion work? [ see other post]


----------

